# Age of female to start breeding



## adri (Apr 27, 2010)

At what age can my female GSD start breeding?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

After 2 years of age, OFA certified (at a minimun) and titled.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Well a 13 year old girl can get pregnant, but it doesn't mean that she should...

Generally the earliest a dog should start breeding is 2 years old, but only after at *minimum* Hips and Elbows have been certified by OFA free from dysplasia. Health testing is important. And the dog should also have some kind of show or performance title.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

When she is physically and mentally mature, and has all the proper health certificates and training/titles.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

and I wouldn't be leaving her outside by herself unsupervised...(especially all night) as per your other thread.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The one outside is a male:



adri said:


> Kwando, my 1 year old puppy, occasionaly destroys my garden by digging out shrubs at night. What can I do to stop him?


I wonder how old the female is? I'm guessing that unless the OP is diligent about separating the two of them she'll be breeding pretty darned soon.


----------

